# Drug test soon!!!



## texten65 (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay, so I'm not a big smoker.  I was a few years ago, but not anymore.  I took 3 hits off of a joint with a friend of mine and I was wondering how long do you think that will stay in my system?  I'm hoping to be clear by the first week of October.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 17, 2006)

Well that all depends on things like body fat, matabolism, and if you want to use a system cleaner. I am 5'10" and in alright shape, and I have smoked and cleaned up in 2-2 1/2 weeks before, and that's with me taking more than a few hits. I think you will be fine as long as it is a piss test. If any doubts talk to these people at this site. They have chat and great products : www.passyourdrugtest.com


----------



## texten65 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I am 6'0" and 195.  I'm in pretty good shape.  Work out quite a bit and am constantly on the go.  I don't know my body fat % but I know it's pretty low.  Not like bodybuilder, but about 12% I'm guessing. It is just a piss test, so I'm not too terribly worried about it, but a little concerned.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 17, 2006)

That is not uncommon. I have always been worried, even when I did pass after many times I still got worried. It sounds like you will be just fine. Just don't eat a lot of carbs, and sodium. Start flushing those toxins. Working out will help a lot. That's what I do. Refer to that link if you are in doubt, bro, but I think you will be just fine.


----------



## rebelhaten25 (Mar 21, 2007)

It Gust Take 21 Days To Get Out Of Your Sistem For Small People For Bigger People 30 Days That For Your Piss Blood Hair Or Slavie Dont Now


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

you should be nicely clear by october if you dont hit it again

theres so many rumors and opinions of how long it stays in your system for, im not gonna bother posting my two cents, but 6 months should be plenty, hell, i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 29, 2007)

youll be fine ,you got lots of time!!!!!a couple hits for someone your size should only stay in your system for about 2-4 weeks,good luck!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

in 14 days i was clean passed to diff kinds of urine test, lab urine test and a rapid office urine test...   tested neg for both!


----------

